# Star Trails



## clbayley (Dec 27, 2017)

This is my first real attempt at a star trail shot. I set up my intervelometer and snapped away for 2 hrs. However, the time between shots was too long (3sec if I recall) so my stack was a series of dashes...I could not find any way to blend them until I tried the "Path Blur" tool in Photoshop. It allows you to draw paths that follow the star trails and I think it turned out ok. Its not a perfect process, as some of the trails end up a bit fuzzy if they aren't lined up with the path, but I don't mind the softer look to these trails.

What are your thoughts? Anyone else use the "Path Blur" tool for this?

BTW - this is Nakusp, BC, Canada.

CB


----------

